# Mushroom I.D.



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

These pop up in my yard with late summer rain. Got no idea what it is.

IMG_20170902_131225359.jpg


----------



## GLS (Sep 2, 2017)

How big is it and does the undersides have pores or gills?  Gil


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

GLS said:


> How big is it and does the undersides have pores or gills?  Gil



About an inch and a half in Diameter, and they are growing in a circle around a pine stump. I did not look at the back side.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> About an inch and a half in Diameter, and they are growing in a circle around a pine stump. I did not look at the back side.


Stay out of the circle, it is a Faerie Ring


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Stay out of the circle, it is a Faerie Ring



What should I do if I already stepped in it? I got a Rooster I could sacrifice,


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> What should I do if I already stepped in it? I got a Rooster I could sacrifice,



The old tales about Faerie rings, are that the mushroom rings are a sort of gateway to the faerie world, where you would be trapped. Apparently, they didn't want you


----------



## GLS (Sep 3, 2017)

The rooster won't work.  It has to be a "sacrifice".  You are too eager to get rid of it.  Gil


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

KyDawg I think he just called you a Fairy...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2017)

Well I guess it is okay to go ahead and fry it up then.


----------

